# JD trailer @ HD



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

I was at HD this weekend and noticed that they have a JD plastic dump cart for $169.00. Not a bad price and it looks pretty strong. I didn't get the specs on it's load ratings, but if you are looking for a cart and want it plastic, JD has an option for you.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

I seen it a few weeks ago there a nice cart.There 10 cu ft with a 650 lb capacity.


----------



## nyoder (Feb 9, 2004)

How does it compare with the Agri-Fab carts? I need to get a dump cart at some point.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I think some if not all of the agri-fab carts are split down the middle and bolted together leaving a seam and carriage bolt heads running right down the middle. Try to see one in person before ordering from someplace.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

The metal AgriFab carts are as SixChows saids.However mine is a 12 cu ft and has sat outside most of its 10 years.It has not been a problem.I have hauled dirt,bricks,rocks,boulders,wood.I have exceeded its load limits many times and the box is still in good shape.Only problem was the cheap tires that came on it.I replaced them last year with boat trailer tires.Some have said the seam down the middle can begin to buckel over time.But I have not had a problem.The bolts are under the bed so it is a smooth surface just a seam.There are a few bolt heads where the bed bolts to the axel frame.When shoveling dirt the shovel can catch on these bolt heads.However it is a high profile cart and when dumped most slides right out.Also it has a tailgate and the back is straight.Rather then tapered back and not end gate.


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Nyoder- a cheap option would be the 10 cu. cart from TSC. Being only $99, you cant expect too much, but it seems like a decent cart for small jobs. The inside is smooth, with nothing sticking up to catch a shovel. I believe it has a 750 lb. capacity, but don't quote me.

It has the cheaper tires on it, but again, should work well for light duty and occasional use. The tailgate lifts out, but is a little flimsy without it.

Greg


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I realy need a new one one of these days. I have an OLD Wards one from the late 70's, I think 10cf. It's rusty, and pretty banged up.[got it that way. My step dad got it damanged at a Wards dock sale] Also has thse cheap wheelbarrow type tires on it. I got it from my Mom when I got my land. I was going to replace the tires, REAL dryrotted, but ended up taking the cheap way out, and put tubs in. 3 years still going. REALY need a bigger one. Anyone try those 4 wheel carts??


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

The 4 wheel carts are nice they take the load off the tractor hitch.Plus have better balance and larger pay load.However they take practice to learn to back up.Not as easy as the cart type even with lots of practice.Just depends on your needs.


----------



## KevinJD325 (Sep 21, 2003)

I saw the JD at HD recently and it look pretty good with the exception of all the screw heads exposed in the load bed. I think if I was in the market for a trailer I would look around for the Rubbermade 10 cu. trailer with the greaseable zerks. It is about the same price but looks better made. The only bad part is it's not green. Oh well!!


----------

